
A simple way to embed sequence diagrams in markdown - howareroark
https://howardroark.github.io/get-diagram/
======
accordionclown
i like diagram things like this.

you really can't call a .json structure like that "markdown", because the
formatting isn't nearly intuitive enough -- for instance, i threw a single-
quote in to do a contraction, and that was enough to make it fail -- so that
needs work, but overall i'd call it a very good effort, worth pursuing.

